# ok let's talk about valves (BMP,SMC,ASCO)



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

*ok let's talk about valves (BNP,SMC,ASCO)*

I need to know if all electric air valves are created equal.
I've realized that I can't afford to buy everything at once so I have begun piecing together what I need.
I've searched and read and searched some more. I stumbled across these valves on ebay and I would like to know why they are so cheap? 








http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...AX:IT
These size valves are usually $33.00 each 
Has anyone used BNP valves? Are all brass valves made in the same factory in China and just rebranded here?
the other question I have is what is the "driving performance" difference with having more valves
I've read that a manifold valve system doesn't perform as well and an individually run 8 valve system. Meaning when going around corners the manifold system is more likely to lose pressure on one side over the other and not maintain the "air spring tension"
Is that just an internet myth?
Merry Christmas everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Peter_M5 at 9:35 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

look at the thread under yours...
asco or smc all day. unless you go manifold. then there are plenty of choices


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

these ones look like SMC's they have wires attached
that's the only difference?


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: ok let's talk about valves (Peter_M5)*

First, not all valve are created equal. As far as an individual 8-valve system "performing" better, you would really have to decide what type of performance you want.
For most strut systems, flow isnt critical. Manifold valves are usually lower flowing valves as compared to diaphram valves. A slower valve is better for any type of auto leveling ot auto adjusting system. If you are looking for a valve that will be accurate for precise metering for repeatable ride height adjustments, then a manifold is your choice. If you want maximum flow or speed, then an Asco, Airlift or SMC diaphram valve would be best. If you are looking for a valve that will work best in freezing weather then I would say ASCO manifold hands down in my experience. The way a valve is designed and the port design determines its ability to work or freeze in extreme conditions. Ive given examples where the right valve for a specific application determines "performance". 
Now as far as a similar valve design from diff. manufacturers its just like everything else. A reliable valve is important and there are many factors that make a valve reliable. Quality of components and their design. Just like i mentioned earlier, the internal porting makes a valve more or less prone to freezing up or failing. Not all valves are designed for use with fluids or air and unfortunately the combination of the 2 (air and moisture) when used in cars can cause problems with some valves. Ive seen internal springs and components rust causing the valve to fail and diaphrams swell from moisture in the system and causing leaks. Some valves that leak up or down, other valves that dont close at the same rate making it hard to level a car etc.
In the end, my opinion would be to spend a little more and invest in a higher quality valve. You can save yourself headaches and possibly even more than that. 


_Modified by Nyccustomizer at 10:05 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input found a cool review of an Asco Valve Manifold that I thought I would share:
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...90044/


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

move valve porn, here's an SMC valve completely broken down and cleaned:
http://omgili.com/jmp/jHIAmI4h...uNKoW


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

I would like to add.. Any good valve will have a rebuild kit avail. I have seen valves go for cheap on ebay. They get you on the shipping.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i have asco valves for about 7 months with no problemos


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (harley06)*

I've used the Airlift also, just limited numbers.. Haven't had any problems and I love the plug and play harness. Anyone have good or bad experiences?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_I've used the Airlift also, just limited numbers.. Haven't had any problems and I love the plug and play harness. Anyone have good or bad experiences?

Dean nothing but good reviews with the airlift manifolds, and diaphram style also.
I use a lot of Asco's and never a problem, they love the cold weather also.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Im running Danz valves. They are rebuildable and the internal port/diaphram is larger than the other 3/8" valves I had. They act like 1/2" valves. Dont know if anyone else is running them. Just throwing this out there.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

just did a quick search - when you say port diaphram you mean this area right?








so I guess the advantages to a larger diameter would be increased volume change - meaning faster performance up down fill and dump


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter_M5* »_just did a quick search - when you say port diaphram you mean this area right?








so I guess the advantages to a larger diameter would be increased volume change - meaning faster performance up down fill and dump

If you were asking me about that....the answer is yes. The internal port and diaphram are larger on the Danz valves. From what I remember the 3/8" valve has a 15mm orifice making it act like a 1/2" valve. Google Danz Air Valves and you will find info on them.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just as an FYI have u guy seen the sale on SMC valves at http://www.suicidedoors.com/ 
just ordered some 3/8th for cheap








<- not affiliated with SD at allll


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

yeah $22/valve is decent
http://www.suicidedoors.com/st...valve
can some let me know - if running four valves makes for a terrible handling ride?
Weight transfer pushing the air from one bag to the other making the car sway/pitch more when going into a corner?


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

You are correct. Air transfer during turns is something that will cause more sway. Some cars may handle well with the sway bar and 2 valves. Upgrading to individual valves at all 4 corners would be a big improvement. When valves can be bought for $25 I don't see any reason to skimp out. Add 2 more valves, fittings and a few more feet of wire and air line and you'll be much happier. Not everyone wants side to side control but with 8 valves you'll get a better overall ride and can fine tune the ride height to keep the car level. Cars aren't balanced anymore. Battery, gas tank and engine placement make it hard to keep a car aired up evenly. I've had customers that want a car level down to a 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nyccustomizer* »_You are correct. Air transfer during turns is something that will cause more sway. Some cars may handle well with the sway bar and 2 valves. Upgrading to individual valves at all 4 corners would be a big improvement. When valves can be bought for $25 I don't see any reason to skimp out. Add 2 more valves, fittings and a few more feet of wire and air line and you'll be much happier. Not everyone wants side to side control but with 8 valves you'll get a better overall ride and can fine tune the ride height to keep the car level. Cars aren't balanced anymore. Battery, gas tank and engine placement make it hard to keep a car aired up evenly. I've had customers that want a car level down to a 1/4 of an inch. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

so two valves per axle is really just for towing no highway mountain passes


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

2 valves per axle works. I'm sure some ppl are more than happy with it. You may be or maybe not. But you can do better. In the end it's your opinion and your judgement. Try it, then if your unhappy upgrade.


----------

